# Auburn, Al (2) young adult females



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

These two are in the adoption program, therefore are not marked as urgent. http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/AL66.html
Ingrid, gorgeous sable....








and Greta, beautiful red-head....


----------



## Clearmeadowstables (Feb 17, 2009)

Ingrid is beautiful!


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

She is beautiful and Greta is a cutie pie!! I'm 2 hours from AU if anyone needs help with these two!


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

Ingrid still looks like a puppy doesn't she?!?


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Agreed...if anyone needs help I'm about 45 min away!


----------



## Clearmeadowstables (Feb 17, 2009)

I'm down in Dothan, AL. We will be in our new home by March 1st, we just moved here from NY.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Welcome to the area! I have a good bit of family in Dothan. We just made a "Jeffer's Run" last Saturday

[BTW-that is a trip to jefferspet.com to save money on shipping]


----------



## vcroft0313 (Feb 3, 2009)

Oh Ingrid is gorgeous! But, I am partial to sables. I hope my Kimber ends up the darker color.


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

Welcome to AL. I love Dothan just because of Jeffers. Bump for the Auburn girls, wish I had some room.


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

Bump for the Auburn girls. I'll be in Dothan tomorrow, shopping at Jeffers on my way home.


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

any updates on Ingrid? 

I would love to go see her but everyone keeps telling me to get a male?!


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

She is still there as far as I know.... I have not done any follow-up as the shelter told me she and Greta were "safe."


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

Do you think if I email the shelter they can give me some more information about her? As far as her temp? weight? spayed?


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

She told me they both had "good" temperament. And I would definitely think already spayed.
Shelter seems very nice, just give them a call.


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

I sent them an email. Thank you!


----------

